# Anyone get a bear yet???



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Can't believe anyone hasn't posted a bear yet. 

Has the cool, wet year made an abundance of soft mast and thus made baiting less effective?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I was wondering the same thing.[/I was sent a pic of a 402 lber taken on Drummond Island with hounds. It was an Indian tag


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

I was sent a pic of 402 lber taken with hounds on Drummond Island. Indian tag


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Beartreed said:


> I was sent a pic of 402 lber taken with hounds on Drummond Island. Indian tag


Sweet!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

That's a biggun.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Beartreed said:


> I was sent a pic of 402 lber taken with hounds on Drummond Island. Indian tag


What's an Indian tag?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> What's an Indian tag?


Tribal bear tag. Nothing to do with the DNRs tags.


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Can't believe anyone hasn't posted a bear yet.
> 
> Has the cool, wet year made an abundance of soft mast and thus made baiting less effective?


A friend of mine in Minnesota was at a Bear camp for 10 days with nine hunters and zero Bears taken. Had good bears on film prior to season but an abundance acorn crop dropping all around them and lots of rain was thought to have hurt their camps success.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Tribal bear tag. Nothing to do with the DNRs tags.


I think they are allotted 10% of the bear/elk quota.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a 2nd hunt. My baits have been getting hammered ( only put 2 out ) until yesterday. Some guy set up within 150 yds of me after I started baiting. He took one the evening of the 10th or morning of the 11th. Heard it dressed @ 285#'s. I have one bigger coming in , until yesterday ??


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

This thread would be WAY more interesting with pics!


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> This thread would be WAY more interesting with pics!


There you go. Thanks to my wife


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks like a nice bear. Congrats.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> I think they are allotted 10% of the bear/elk quota.


That sounds about right.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Beartreed said:


> There you go. Thanks to my wife
> View attachment 190046


That's AWESOME! Nice to see the young-uns involved too! Congrats to the skillful hunter. 

Thanx for making thread much more enjoyable.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Great picture. Congrats.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The first 3 days of the hound season is going to be hot then turn to rain for the weekend.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Just got back from 4 days of hunting in Gwinn Unit. No bears seen while hunting. It was weird because everythign just dried up the day of the opener. They all just vanished and we could not get any on trail cam. However, I was able to check off 'seeing a wolf in the wild' off of the list. I had 2 different wolves come in to 25yrds on opening night. We jumped another one on Saturday baiting and my hunting partner had one skulk in on Sunday night. Eerie critters. What kind of impact (if any) does a wolf have on a bear if they are coming into a bait? We had a ton of fun though and learned a lot about bear hunting.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

MallardMaster said:


> Just got back from 4 days of hunting in Gwinn Unit. No bears seen while hunting. It was weird because everythign just dried up the day of the opener. They all just vanished and we could not get any on trail cam. However, I was able to check off 'seeing a wolf in the wild' off of the list. I had 2 different wolves come in to 25yrds on opening night. We jumped another one on Saturday baiting and my hunting partner had one skulk in on Sunday night. Eerie critters. What kind of impact (if any) does a wolf have on a bear if they are coming into a bait? We had a ton of fun though and learned a lot about bear hunting.


When did the wolves first appear on your trail camera?


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

The wolves were never regular on the trail cams. I think we had one show up a day or two before the season, but we had them every once and a while as well. Obviously they are up there, but we had no idea that they were this bad. Just curious if there was any rhyme/reason to bears leaving the baits and wolves showing up.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

MallardMaster said:


> The wolves were never regular on the trail cams. I think we had one show up a day or two before the season, but we had them every once and a while as well. Obviously they are up there, but we had no idea that they were this bad. Just curious if there was any rhyme/reason to bears leaving the baits and wolves showing up.


Wolves could be the problem, new bait sites could be the problem or the bear that was coming in could have killed killed prior to visiting your site or you could have been scented and spooked the bear.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

The boys got started up north today.


----------



## Ryan7139 (Nov 5, 2014)

srconnell22 said:


> The boys got started up north today.
> 
> View attachment 190162
> 
> View attachment 190161


What did that Bear weigh In at, can't read scale?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ryan7139 said:


> What did that Bear weigh In at, can't read scale?


I didn't ask. Was too busy pouting at work instead of being up there hunting.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

is that bucks group ??


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

The head looks like a semi ran it over. Nice bear I hope to see one next week.

Skinner


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Looks like that might be the entrance or exit wound. Looks like an exit wound but who knows.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> The boys got started up north today.
> 
> View attachment 190162


Was that bear shot between the eyes??? What's the story?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Was that bear shot between the eyes??? What's the story?


Not sure, haven't asked any details. 

They treed it yesterday and killed it. I would assume the hole in the head is an exit wound from a slug but I haven't asked. 

All I know is they are hunting and I wish I was.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

That's a big hole.....looks like skull bone? Outside chance the hounds wouldn't have done that would they? I'd guess 260 - 270lbs + or -.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

srconnell22 said:


> Not sure, haven't asked any details.
> 
> They treed it yesterday and killed it. I would assume the hole in the head is an exit wound from a slug but I haven't asked.
> 
> All I know is they are hunting and I wish I was.


Hey, at least you've been in the woods. Quit whining :lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Monday can't come soon enough!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Skibum said:


> Hey, at least you've been in the woods. Quit whining :lol:


Elk season curbs the twitching I experience when I don't kill something for more than a week starting the first of September. 

It doesn't cure the need to run my dogs! That is an incurable disease!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> Monday can't come soon enough!


You'll miss anyways


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

the first week is showing great results from western UP--bait hunters. the good news is the bears we are seeing are much BETTER fur than last year at this time.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Had an amazing day in Red Oak today. 3 guys in our group, 3 dead bears. 

Story later, but we killed a slob...


----------



## HAP (Nov 19, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> Had an amazing day in Red Oak today. 3 guys in our group, 3 dead bears.
> 
> Story later, but we killed a slob...[/QUOTE Great job...I will be glad to see the weight on the big one and some pic's....he looked big in the truck...he was in the tree behind my property.... THANKS


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

Baldwin unit, 270 lbs. dressed so probably 330-340 live weight. both ear's tagged


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Nice looking bear! Congrats on your.


----------

